# CPC-A Looking for Opportunity in Sioux Falls, SD



## imayo1 (Feb 14, 2010)

If there are any opportunities in or near Sioux Falls, SD, please contact me at imayo@sio.midco.net. 

Below please find my resume.

Sincerely,
Isaac Mayo, CPC-A

PROFESSIONAL SUMMARY
* Detail-oriented, credentialed Certified Professional Coder, skilled in ICD-9-CM, CPT, and HCPCS Level II.
*Superior knowledge and skill in compliance, reimbursement, HIPAA, and fiscal management regulations.
*Compassionate, understanding customer care provider who quickly solves problems and ensures customer satisfaction.
*Personable, mature professional who establishes effective working relationships with physicians, clients and colleagues.
*Education in veterinary studies established a solid background in medical practices and medical terminology.
*Advanced knowledge and understanding of anatomy, physiology, health sciences and disease processes.
*Co-authored numerous articles, manuals and books related to health science, animal care, and other technical subjects.
*Proficient in computer operations and applications; experienced in rewriting or enhancing software and applications.
*Excellent troubleshooting and problem-solving skills; anticipates problems and formulates practical responses.
*Pleasant, dependable team player who contributes to an energetic, low-stress, unified working environment.

EDUCATION
UNITED STATES CAREER INSTITUTE, Ft. Collins, CO 
Diploma â€” Medical Coding; Diploma â€” Medical Transcription
OBERLIN COLLEGE, Oberlin, OH 
Bachelor of Arts â€” Psychology and Communications

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE
MIDCO CALL CENTER, Sioux Falls, SD	2008 â€“ 2009
Inbound Call Center Supervisor
•	Supervised call center metrics, including efficiency, abandon rate, and service level; assisted agents with problems.
•	Acted as liaison between agents and account coordinators regarding all account issues.
•	Promoted to Supervisor from Call Center Agent after only 6 months.

COMMUNICATION SERVICE FOR THE DEAF, Sioux Falls, SD 	2005 â€“ 2007
Team Leader / Supervisor
•	Directly supervised team of 25 agents; handled scheduling, training, work performance issues, attendance issues, commendations, incentives, cost controls, customer complaints, and quality assurance.
•	Implemented Work Performance database for entire center; devised new database program in Microsoft Access and SQL for easier information retrieval.
•	Promoted to Team Leader / Supervisor from Communication Assistant after only 1.5 years.

PROTOCOL CONTACT CENTER, Covington, LA 	2004
Telephone Service Representative
•	Served as CSR in high-volume call center; quickly accelerated from handling one account to nearly 20.
•	Consistently noted by supervisors for high productivity and ability to solve problems independently.
WEGMANS FOOD & PHARMACY / TOPS FRIENDLY MARKET, Ithaca, NY 	2000 â€“ 2003
Front-End Supervisor / Assistant Pricing Supervisor
•	Oversaw front-end financial, staffing, customer service, and operational aspects of supermarket conglomerate.
•	Supervised staff of 100+ employees, including: scheduling, training, evaluations, incentives, and discipline.
•	Scheduled man hours in accordance with customer volume; maintained labor costs within budgetary parameters.
•	Ensured 100% pricing and scanning accuracy; exercised extensive detail-oriented data entry.
•	Created and implemented system for changing 3,000+ prices overnight each week.

ADDITIONAL PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE
INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR, Los Angeles, CA
Freelance Television Associate Producer, Director
•	Responsible for day-to-day line production; reported directly to executive producers and network executives for numerous major network and syndicated television shows.
•	Managed timing, editing, budgeting, and script supervision for various productions.
•	Worked directly with talent, including Carroll O'Connor, Jean Stapleton, and Rob Reiner.
•	Partial list of productions includes: Family Feud, All in the Family, Real Life Heroes, Match Game, Scrabble.


----------



## morrisonjennie (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello! You should keep an eye on Avera and Sanford websites as there are alot in SF that are always opening up. I am not sure about what other places would be offering job openings.

Jennie Morrison
CPC
Pierre,SD


----------

